# PM buds into hash.



## FUM (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a bummer plant that has a small amount of PM on it. I won't use it for med's, but wondering if it maybe ok for bubble hash ?


----------



## CatFish (Oct 1, 2013)

I would not do it the pm will come off in the water and you dont want to smoke that


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 1, 2013)

jorge cervantes, search him on youtube, if there isnt a whole lot of PM its not trash it is salvagable, search jorge cervantes PM. hes got a tutorial on how to rid ripe bud of PM to save the crop instead of wasting hard work, time and money. look into it at least before you jump the gun and trash good bud


----------

